# Kanadai munka esetleg letelepedés



## Ottyker (2014 Január 3)

Sziasztok!

Régen hallottam olyan lehetőségről hogy benépesítés céljából földet , támogatást nyújtottak olyan vállalkozó szellemű családnak aki szeretne letelepedni Kanadába földművelés céljából.Ez igaz volt-e ha igen van-e esetleg létezik-e hasonló lehetőség? Családomnak szeretnék biztos jövőt biztosítani! Kérem segítsen aki tud valamit ebben a témában.

UI: Bármilyen lehetőség érdekel!!!


----------



## Melitta (2017 Január 16)

Senkit nem tudunk reklamozni ahoz hogy kigyere hivatalosan, nem szukseges az o szemelye.
Kovesd a hivatalos canadai bevandorlasi oldalt abba nem csalodhatsz es meg le se vag anyagilag.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/


----------



## Jozsef Kis (2017 Január 16)

EN magyarokat keresek akiknek volt dolga evvel a ceggel es van eleg sok csak meg kell tanalni de valahol meg kell hogy kerdezzem

Tehat en nem bevandorlasi oldalra akarok menni 
Koszonom


----------



## Melitta (2017 Január 16)

MI nem mondhatunk senkirol rosszat mert nem kivanunk pereskedni egy ceggel se. Kerjel tole referenciakat amit ki kell adnia.


----------



## Jozsef Kis (2017 Január 16)

Ok koszonom..
EN csak gondoltam mas magyarokra akiknek esetleg volt dolga veluk. ha veletlen valaki elovassa akkor tudnak irni a mailom ra


----------



## Jozsef Kis (2017 Január 17)

Hat koszonom Melita a nagy segitsegedet .
Az en velemeyem az hogy magyarok vilagszerte jobban ossze kellene hogy tartsanak .
es nem az orokos szethuzas 
Te tudsz errol az egeszrol mert mar beszeltek veled errol .


----------



## Lacika69 (2017 Február 10)

Nezz utanna a hirek rovatban.nem is olyan reg volt.haza zavartak par sracot rabszolga tartas miatt. Megkeresed oket nevszerint,biztos segitenek es beajanlanak valamelyik itt felejtet cimborajuknal aki majd vegul 'sinre tesz'


----------



## xaver.p (2017 Július 7)

Sziasztok,

Új vagyok még itt és Kanadában is, 2 hónapja érkeztem csak, érdekelne, hogy mások hogyan jutottak ki.
Nekem egy ügynökség segített, talán már olvastatok vagy hallottatok róluk: 

Viszonylag könnyű dolgom volt, hamar találtak nekem munkát.
Most egy hotelben dolgozom egy kisebb városban, eddig minden rendben és kezdek beilleszkedni, sokat javult az angolom is.
Ha van bármivel kapcsolatban kérdésetek, írjatok nyugodtan, válaszolok amint tudok.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2017 Július 7)

xaver.p írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Új vagyok még itt és Kanadában is, 2 hónapja érkeztem csak, érdekelne, hogy mások hogyan jutottak ki.
> Nekem egy ügynökség segített, talán már olvastatok vagy hallottatok róluk:
> ...



Hello *xaver.p*,
Ez igazán jó hangzik, gratulálok a gyors sikerhez.
Szabad legyen kérdeznem, hogy a munkavízumot(work visa) milyen gyorsan intézték, mennyi időre szól és csak annál a cégnél lehet-e vele dolgozni ahol a munka kezdődött?
Üdv: _Pandora's box_


----------



## GIGI (2017 Augusztus 7)

kerdezd meg tole, pontosan hol dolgozik olyan szepen  melyik varos melyik tartomany, melyik szalloda? mindjart csendben lesz  HA egyaltalan itt van kinn


----------



## *Rima (2017 Augusztus 7)

GIGI írta:


> kerdezd meg tole, pontosan hol dolgozik olyan szepen  melyik varos melyik tartomany, melyik szalloda? mindjart csendben lesz  HA egyaltalan itt van kinn


meg Te is ismered


----------



## GIGI (2017 Augusztus 7)

en ugyan nem. senkim nincs aki hotelban dolgozik, vagy hotelos, vagy munkavizumot intez.


----------



## *Rima (2017 Augusztus 7)

GIGI írta:


> en ugyan nem. senkim nincs aki hotelban dolgozik, vagy hotelos, vagy munkavizumot intez.


dehogynem ismered csak nem gondolsz ra


----------



## Venetrius (2017 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek megéri egy pár évre kimenni dolgozni Canadában? 
Egy részt emiatt az oldal miatt is jutott szerintem eszembe anno (más néven már 7 éve regeltem, de aztán inaktív voltam és elfelejtettem a jelszavam), és a páromnak is megtetszett az ötlet, ő doktori iskolába jelentkezik. Én vegyész msc-t végzek addigra, viszont szoftver fejlesztő állást keresnék amiből csak 1 gyorstalpaló tanfolyamot végeztem + 1 év munka tapasztalatom van.
Most néztem utána a munkavállalási feltételeknek, és kicsit megijedtem tőlük. A kérdésem az lenne konkrétabban, hogy szerintetek van-e 1 határ h 1-3-5-stb évnél kevesebbet nem éri meg kimenni a sok macera miatt, a másik pedig, aki jártas a szakmában mennyire ragaszkodnak a IT cégek a diplomához?


----------



## bubu (2017 Szeptember 18)

Venetrius írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szerintetek megéri egy pár évre kimenni dolgozni Canadában?
> Egy részt emiatt az oldal miatt is jutott szerintem eszembe anno (más néven már 7 éve regeltem, de aztán inaktív voltam és elfelejtettem a jelszavam), és a páromnak is megtetszett az ötlet, ő doktori iskolába jelentkezik. Én vegyész msc-t végzek addigra, viszont szoftver fejlesztő állást keresnék amiből csak 1 gyorstalpaló tanfolyamot végeztem + 1 év munka tapasztalatom van.
> Most néztem utána a munkavállalási feltételeknek, és kicsit megijedtem tőlük. A kérdésem az lenne konkrétabban, hogy szerintetek van-e 1 határ h 1-3-5-stb évnél kevesebbet nem éri meg kimenni a sok macera miatt, a másik pedig, aki jártas a szakmában mennyire ragaszkodnak a IT cégek a diplomához?



Biztos megerne, de ahoz kene szerezzel egy Ceget aki munkavalalast adna!


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Sziasztok! Az egészségügyben mennyire lehet elhelyezkedni? Pár éve még nem lehetett állást kapni.


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Szakvizsgával, azt nem írtam.


----------



## Lacika69 (2019 Június 23)

Sziasztok,"Gyarapodtam' ès gondoltam megosztom veletek. Kamion soförkènt jöttem kanadàba, munkavàllalàsi engedèllyel. Az elsö èvben elkezdtem a Tartozkodàsi engedèlyt intèzni az ūgynöksèggel aki a munkavàllalàsit is intèzte. Az àllampolgàrsàghoz 1095 nap szūksèges amit kanadàban töltöttem. Azon napok amik a munkavàllalàsi engedèly idejèn voltak,felezödnek. Amit az U.Sban töltöttem munkàm soràn,nem szàmitanak. Erre azèrt erdemes figyelni,mert az adòvisszatèritèsnèl elszàmoltam az ott töltött napokat. Szòval a 4 èvi tökölès a WP-l ès a nem kell szabi mert Reset-k ùt közben ROSSZ taktika. Nem akarok senkit ègetni ezèrt nem vèdem magam. Ha hasonlò cipöben jàrsz,vagy kèszūlsz felvenni, az imènt emlitettet, jò ha figyelsz erre. Kellemes hètvègèt.


----------

